# chipotles going in..



## zopi (Sep 5, 2009)

So back in late june or early july a friend who works at Souther States, gavve me the remainder of their veggie plants..and for fits and shiggles I put them all in the ground...so now I have about 200 pepper plants producing, and just picked five gallons of mammoth jalepenos and cayennes...which my talented middle daughter is topping out in the kitchen right now, the smoker is already going in order to finish off a couple roasts I am making tonight, so I figured I'd put the lot of them in the smoker and make chipotles, and then finish drying them later...with the intention of making a purely evil batch of chile powder...smoked jalepeno/cayenne powder....yikes.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great day, enjoying the fruits of your labor and having a smoked dinner!
Would love to see some pics of your peppers.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 5, 2009)

yummmmm-I roast and smoke peppers also-have many diff typs of home chili powders.good luck to ya.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 5, 2009)

That is a lot of peppers, Good luck...

Don't forget the Qview...


----------



## zopi (Sep 5, 2009)

cheesy web cam pics...Rat-bunny chest hair, and chipotles above, biltong below..


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2009)

Cute Bunny, looks like you have a couple behind you making sure you don't get too near that smoker with him.


----------



## zopi (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah...that is my youngest and middlest...the bunny is a lionhead kit about 3 weeks old,
they will be sold as pets...I will have a pair of New Zelands before too long...they will be 
the meat bunnies.

Never thought of smoking rabbit..i'll have to try it...usually dredge and fry then make pan gravy...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 6, 2009)

yes sir thats a bunch of peppers you have there you will be up all night smoking them things. It's all better when it home grown.


----------



## zopi (Sep 7, 2009)

Nahh, they smoked over hickory on a hot maple fire for a couple hours, then into the dehydrator...gonna start the dryer again as i had to go to work yesterday...

The Beef Q which I took to work was marginally well received...usually I get more than two marriage proposals...


----------

